# My 92 Stanza



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Still in progress... But coming along well...


----------



## sbishop (Apr 1, 2005)

more pics!


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I keep most of my info at the teamnse.net forums  only other pic ill post for now is this one










Thats without my CAI and strut bar in. thats coming along well too...

http://teamnse.net/yabbse/index.php


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Theres another. Visit the site


----------

